# Which clinics in London waive off 6 months sperm quarantine period?



## Kyra3108 (Sep 11, 2012)

Hi Ladies,

I thought like me others would have thought about this and would have some idea. 
Is there any clinic in UK(preferably in London) which can waive off the 6 month period of sperm quarantine?

We have few frozen blastocysts which we would like to be transferred to GS. We are looking to start the process really immediately.

Thanks


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

It is a hfea requirement usually, but if you have blasts they aren't they fertilised? I have heard CARE Manchester may waiver


----------



## aseagrim (Oct 2, 2011)

Hi Care Manchester do this. Hope this helps.


----------



## Kyra3108 (Sep 11, 2012)

Thank you ladies.


----------



## MandyPandy (May 10, 2010)

FGA (Dr Gorgy) may waive as well - they take it on a case by case basis though. I would definitely recommend speaking to him as he was sorting it out for me before I got pg and he managed it for my surro who is now pg for new IPs (they used frozen blasts). CARE Manchester will waive but obviously they're not in London.

xxx


----------

